# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR 9] dernier jour du mois

## zycomatic

Bonjour  toutes et  tous,

 je voudrais savoir si il existe un moyen de dfinir une plage de date allant du premier au dernier jour d'un mois dans l'diteur de formule Crystal,  partir d'une variable date passe en paramtre.

en fait dans mon rapport, l'ide serait que l'utilisateur saisisse un mois/une anne (ex 06/2008) et que mon rapport retourne tous les enregistrements compris entre le premier et le dernier jour de ce mois.

merci d'avance

Zyco

----------


## zycomatic

Up Please... je ne parviens vraiment pas  trouver comment dfinir une plage de dates entre le premier et le dernier jour d'un mois donn...

il semblerait que tous les cas soient prvus dans crystal (1ere semaine de l'anne, 1er jour de la semaine) mais pas 1er ou dernier jour d'un mois ! il y a bien lastfullmonth qui permet de rechercher sur un mois complet mais uniquement le mois prcdent donc a ne convient pas...

auriez-vous une astuce ?

merci d'avance

----------


## zycomatic

bon ben j'ai trouv lol

voici la solutions pour ceux qui chercheraient, il faut en fait utiliser la fonction date serial pour obtenir le premier jour du mois suivant dont on dduit 1, il fallait y penser !!! (la suite est tire de l'aide CR)



```

```







```

```

Balises [code] ajoutes par l.nico merci d'y penser la prochaine fois

----------

